# Light bulb questions and giant duckweed care?



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

Hi everyone...today I purchased a 10g at Petco (I tried to be sneaky...but mom was home today x. I hope to have a sorority in the future, with some live plants. I have an extra hood I will use for this tank, but I have no clue what to do with the lightning. I know that CFL are the best for plants, but on my hood it says "Use lamps rated 25w or less, type: tubular." And then it says some stuff and "incandescent" on the back. Does this mean I can only use incandescent tubular bulbs? It's the hood that came with an Aqueon set. If I can use CFL on it, what budget-friendly bulbs do members use?

I'd also like to purchase some giant duckweed...I've read that duckweed is hardy but not sure HOW hardy, lol. Would it still multiply if I leave it near a sunny window, in an unheated container? I'd really like to grow my own for my goldfish and turtles to munch on, and for the 10g. And would it multiply in my non-lighted tanks?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

walmart sells cfl's in their pet section which are perfect 10 watt 6500k bulbs they fit with no issues, the duckweed will be fine I would not recomend being near the sunny window you will have algae problems, as long as the duckweed gets light it will grow, my african dwarf frogs love the stuff and keep the regular version of it semi under control


----------



## Flyby Stardancer (Jun 19, 2013)

There are flourescent bulbs you can use. I buy this ZooMed bulb at Petco. It's 10 watts though... I have Aqueon's 5 gal bow-front, and that bulb works in it. I don't know how many incandescent bulbs your hood holds, though.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Giant duckweed grows like crazy! When I had it, it would always branch out baby plants, and cover the whole surface. Really healthy. My bettas loved resting in the roots and so did my ADFs


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Giant duckweed is a noxious weeds and cannot be legally shipped across statelines, sold, Roaked or given. 

otherwise a great nitrate sink


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

if you have any kind of lake or big ponds in the area, i bet you could find some giant duckweed yourself, it grows almost literally everywhere. i fished a little bit out behind my grandma's house a week or two ago, and it's already doubled!


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

Unfortunately I do not live near any ponds or lakes. 

@aokashi: I didn't know that...I thought it was just illegal to ship to TX and LA. o_o


----------

